# building lifesize monster props



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

After realizing I can't afford to by tons of life-size props like I seen at transworld I figure wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a costume, mask etc and just put them on a homemade body armature to Pose them? What's an easy way to do this? I was thinking simple as 2x4 T shape with platform to stand and milk jug to put mask over but I would like it to look just as good as the still props at transworld. A costume and mask,hands etc is cheaper than a 400 statue any. Ideas?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of folks here use pvc armatures for life sized props.

Like this post from Beelce:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432&highlight=bride+articulation


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Styrofoam wig heads make a good base for a mask on an armature. As for the armature itself, you can bulk it out with things like pool noodles, bubble wrap, cloth scraps, newspaper, chicken wire, etc. to give some shape under the costume.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow awesome!! Now I can just buy the masks and costume and use this build and have a prop just as cool as frightcatalog only wayyyy less money spent! People on this forum are so clever!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Two of my best props from last year were simply PVC stands, pool noodles for arms that had heavy wire through them to enable posing and I used plastic bags filled with scrunched up newspaper for the body and the head - the body was one of those garbage bags with looped handles and I just hooked the handles over the shoulders and filled it out from the front with the newspaper until I was happy with the size. Threw a queen size black bedsheet over the top and tied it up for a cape with good old string and a store bought mask. They came up a treat and were a real hit with my guests who wanted to have photos taken with them.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

PVC frames are great. Easy to assemble and custom joints can be found from some specialty companies.

Roxy has some good suggestions there for adding bulk.

On one of my earlier monsters I used plastic grocery bags with crumpled newspaper in them to build out the body. I would recommend NOT doing that. It doesn't hold its shape well and the newspaper loses some of its bulk over time.

On my most recent monster, I used 1/4" hardware cloth to add bulk. It holds it shape well, its lightweight, and it keeps the center hollow for motors and stuff (if you are making an animatronic).


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Buzz said:


> .......On one of my earlier monsters I used plastic grocery bags with crumpled newspaper in them to build out the body. I would recommend NOT doing that. It doesn't hold its shape well and the newspaper loses some of its bulk over time........


Never had that problem with mine Buzz - the props were up for a few weeks and I didn't have to rearrange the paper in that time. And the part I liked most about the whole thing was it could just be pulled apart for easy storage and I just tossed the newspaper and garbage bags. I can always rebuild this year (makes me think about changing it around too) and no issues with mice finding a nice place to nest in the meantime.

I guess it's whatever works for you. All I'm saying is don't discount it EverydayisHalloween113 - it's cheap (read "free") and it can be effective so long as you pack the paper in full enough to support the weight of whatever costume your prop will be wearing.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks y'all I'll post my statues as soon as I Get em up


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Buzz said:


> PVC frames are great. Easy to assemble and custom joints can be found from some specialty companies.


Another great option I learned from HalloweenZombie is to heat up the ends of the PVC and flatten it. Round off the corners with a sander then drill a hole. Now you can just bolt two sections together, pose as desired, then tighten the bolts to hold that position. Dirt cheap but effective.

Here's his demo from ECHC '09:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

PVC figures are the way to go for a lot of us.It's cheap, and readily available. A styro wig head, mask and goodwill clothes and you're set. Here are a few of the props I've made.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow jdubbya those look awesome! Look no different than a 300 dollar prop haha. Where do you get your monster hands? I figure spirit,Walmart or any place that select costumes will have creature gloves/hands you can buy


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

The best way I found to build body armatures, is to use 2X4s cut and screw together to make the form. This can be wrapped with foam pieces and duck tape and over this apply your clothes.
If the body is sitting, the form is ok to put together to set on a chair. If the body is going to stand, I place the legs in boots and add cement to the boots while positioning the legs until the cement dries. They will stand upright on a flat surface, while outside, they may have to be supported additionally.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Wow jdubbya those look awesome! Look no different than a 300 dollar prop haha. Where do you get your monster hands? I figure spirit,Walmart or any place that select costumes will have creature gloves/hands you can buy


Yup. Any mask and hands that suit your needs should work. I got the zombie masks/hands through Death Studios. The witch stuff was from Darkside Studio. I usually just slip the latex hands over the pvc pipe arm and use a zip tie to secure it.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good deal I'll check those companies out. Thanks


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There are also HUGE groundbreaker hands for $10 at party shops & K MArt during the season. I make regular sized hands by loop-shaping stiff wire into a hand shape, using tissue or plastic bags & packing tape to flesh them out, and topping with latex medical gloves.ce.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Remember the best time to buy Halloween stuff is the day after Halloween and sometimes just before. Seasonal Halloween stores, Walmart, Target, ect. want to clear out that stuff and will discount it. I have seen the range go from 30% up to 75% off. 
So make a list of stuff you may need like wigs, make up, masks, skulls ect. and be the first in line the next day. I set aside money just for that reason.


----------

